# Printer Setting User Interface Has Stopped Working



## shamekrs (Apr 13, 2017)

HP P2035 printer (USB) connected and shared in windows 7 PC, i want connected this printer from a windows 10 on LAN, i have connected and test page successfully, but when i print from any application like word,excel, pdf it is giving me "Printer Setting User Interface Has Stopped Working" error also when click on printer properties the same error repeating. 

Printer connected & Shared : in windows 7 enterprise x86

Printer added in via network : in windows 10 enterprise x86

Any solution please.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling/reinstalling the printer?


----------

